# How about a rss feed?



## Bali (Sep 18, 2004)

How do you think about a rss feed for gbatemp? It may not be the best function for a site that does not update frequently like this one, but the idea is still very cool and gives the site a professional feel.

What RSS is XML.com or 
look here for more rss info


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 18, 2004)

See this thread.

I don't know why Costello never made the news piece, I'll ask him tomorrow. Maybe their was a bug in the RSS feed.


----------



## Fortell (Sep 19, 2004)

http://gba.n64europe.com/rss.php


----------



## ZeminkoX (Sep 19, 2004)

This sound like an extremely good idea, it also means GBATemp will be kept up-to-date constantly.


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2004)

OK wait a min, and I'll post it up


----------



## Sparkle (Sep 19, 2004)

what RSS notifier program do you guys recommend?


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 19, 2004)

Excellent work on the RSS feed. This is a great thing to add to the site. So far it's working just fine for me. Not to mention, it'll keep a bit of traffic down, if people can just check the feed if they are only looking for new releases.

As for a reader, I use Opera as my browser anyway, so I just use Opera's built in reader. Otherwise, just do a search for "rss reader aggregator". There's plenty of good standalone ones.


----------



## strugi (Sep 19, 2004)

If you using jabber client (Psi, JAJC etc), add to roster 

```
[email protected]
```
Then write

```
subscribe http://gbatemp.net/rss.php
```
From this moment you get news on your messenger


----------



## radjago (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm using Feedreader and it works fine.  Thanks for the feed.  Makes my browsing so much more simple.

http://www.feedreader.com/


----------



## The Teej (Sep 19, 2004)

what are the advantages of going to the RSS feed instead of the main portal? Oh, and can you view this feed on Mobile Phones?


----------



## strugi (Sep 19, 2004)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Sep 19 2004 said:


> Oh, and can you view this feed on Mobile Phones?


Yes, you can, a RSS reader for mobile phones -
http://www.markallanson.net/html/technical...2me/mReader.htm


----------



## The Teej (Sep 19, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats sweet now i can view GBATemp news on the fly XD

Oh, thanks BTW =)


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what are the advantages of going to the RSS feed instead of the main portal?


you do not "go to the RSS feed", it GOES to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it checks automatically the news every X minutes (X being whatever you want) and notifies you when there's something new!


----------



## The Teej (Sep 19, 2004)

Ahh. I see!

Thats Pretty nifty XD.

I wont install it for my pc cos i visit this site like several times a day, so its rare for news to go past my nose without me noticing, but my Phone on the other hand... XD


----------



## knl (Sep 19, 2004)

wow! this is gonna be the main reason i'll get trillian. the other is being able to talk to my friends on msn without actually having MSN XD


----------



## Costello (Sep 20, 2004)

that skin I'm using (see the screenshot on the frontpage) is Aikon3 ... if you ever want the same


----------



## Akotan (Sep 20, 2004)

Firefox Sage plugin can handle it too. Very nice feat!


----------



## chetzboy (Sep 20, 2004)

woah, great release!!!


----------



## WrathofGod (Sep 20, 2004)

hmph i can't get to work correctly :|

edit: took a while for it to figure out how to work correctly


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Sep 20, 2004)

would it be possible for a xml version?
this would be great to streeam over avalaunch


----------



## Bali (Sep 18, 2004)

How do you think about a rss feed for gbatemp? It may not be the best function for a site that does not update frequently like this one, but the idea is still very cool and gives the site a professional feel.

What RSS is XML.com or 
look here for more rss info


----------



## Lily (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey, an RSS feed is great! Thank-you Costello..and thank-you Opera, for integrating RSS feeds.


----------



## Costello (Sep 20, 2004)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Sep 20 2004 said:


> would it be possible for a xml version?
> this would be great to streeam over avalaunch


well the extension is .PHP but it's XML anyway!
just try it out...


----------



## accolon (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm using the Aikon2 skin, what's the difference between 2 and 3? And where do I get 3?


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Sep 21, 2004)

I like it pretty ok. I check the site everyday out of habit now so perhaps this feed will give me incentive to sign into my ims more because I haven't been using trillian lately.


----------



## Seastars (Sep 28, 2004)

I am not sure if its just my reader or not (www.bloglines.com) but the feed seems to get updated every time someone replies to a new rom post.


----------



## Costello (Sep 28, 2004)

this is normal since the feed provides the number of post replies for each rom topic (so when a new message is posted, the feed is updated!)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 31, 2004)

Is this thing still running?


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 31, 2004)

It should be, mine is nice and updated.


----------

